# 3415S With No Spark



## jhgruch (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, I have an older 3415S Simplicity that turns over but doesn't have spark. I have cleaned the points, but I have no idea where the coil is on it. It ran 2 years ago- it was my grandfathers.. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jhgruch (Jun 3, 2012)

Also its a Sovereign


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

how old is it because if it is old enough it will have a magneto system located behind the flywheel


----------

